# Invalid Chunk Exception



## schlaubie (27. Jan 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab eine kleine Web-Anwendung. Die über den Tomcat läuft! Seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich folgende Exception!

org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters ProcessParameters

WARNING: Parameters: Invalid chunk '=' ignored.

Woher kommt diese Exception? Und warum?


----------



## Eldarion (28. Jan 2011)

Wenn es eine kleine Web-Anwendung ist, dann wäre der Quellcode nützlich. Ins Blaue raten ist ein wenig schwierig bei einer solchen Fehlermeldung


----------



## LoR (29. Jan 2011)

In deinem Request-String werden Zeichen verwendet die auf eine Paramterübergabe hinweisen (z.B. & oder =). Der Parameter ist aber nicht gesetzt. Eine mögliche Ursache könnte eine fehlende Namensdeklaration (ID) einer Komponente sein. Die Meldung ist aber in der Regel harmlos und kann auch ignoriert werden. Ohne weitere Informationen (Quellcode) lässt sich die tatsächliche Ursache aber nicht feststellen.

Die Meldung kannst du unterdrücken indem du in den Tomcat-Properties (tomcat/conf/../*.properties) die folgende Zeile einträgst:
org.apache.tomcat.util.http.Parameters=SEVERE


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Mai 2011)

was sich das problem geregelt? was war die ursache?


danke & gruss, jan


----------

